# Adelheid poodles



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone heard of Adelheid Poodles?

Adelheid Poodles, Rochester, Minnesota


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Never heard of them, but I looked through the web site and information- very interesting.


----------

